# Veille et redémarrage / Z390



## j-b.leheup (2 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me tourne vers le forum en désespoir de cause, car malgré des heures et des heures de recherches, je cale sur un petit souci ennuyeux sur le hackintosh que j'ai monté cet été :

Gigabyte Z390 AORUS PRO + i5-9600K (SMBIOS : iMac 19,1) version BIOS : 11
Sapphire AMD Radeon RX 580
carte wi-fi-bluetooth reconnue nativement
Catalina 10.15.5 sur disque M2, 32 Go RAM 3200 Mhz
Kext habituels : AHCI_Intel_Generic_SATA, AppleALC, AppleIGB, AtgerosE2200Ethernet, IntelMausi, Lilu, RealtekRTL8111, USBInjectAll (avec patch SSDT pour 12 ports uniquement), VirtualSMC et Whatevergreen.

J'ai fait l'installation avec la dernière version de Clover puis géré la suite avec Clover Configurator. A priori, après pas mal de bricolage, tout fonctionne. Bluetooth, wi-fi, son, iMessages, iCloud, Apple TV+, continuity... *Seul problème : la veille.* Si j'utilise le menu "Suspendre l'activité", la machine redémarre. Si je laisse activé le passage en veille automatique dans les préférences système d'économie d'énergie, idem. Je dois me contenter de l'extinction de l'écran et ne surtout pas utiliser le menu de veille, c'est moche.

Pourtant, j'ai fait (et défait) à peu près tout ce que j'ai trouvé à ce sujet comme :

cocher la case NeverHibernate dans Clover Configurator / Boot
taper "sudo pmset hibernatemode 0" dans le Terminal

Je suis preneur de toute idée ! Merci par avance !


----------



## aiguillon cedric (24 Août 2021)

Bonsoir , j'ai le meme soucis , en debranchant le connecteur usb de la carte wifi/bleutooth  , je retrouve la mise en veille. je ne sais pas comment faire pour regler ce probleme


----------



## edenpulse (25 Août 2021)

j-b.leheup a dit:


> après pas mal de bricolage


Pour commencer, utiliser Clover sur un hackintosh récent est plutôt une mauvaise idée en soit. 
Tu peux essayer avec en boot-args darkwake=2 également. USBInjectAll peut également créer ce genre de choses.


----------



## aiguillon cedric (25 Août 2021)

bonjour ,j'avait le meme soucis , je l'ai resolut avec le programme HACKINTOOL

DANS HACKINTOOL , aller dans l'onglet : usb ,choisir le port usb ou est connecter la carte bleutooth , elle doit etre en vert . a l'aide des petites fleches dans la colonne connecteur , chager le type de port en : INTERNAL. ensuite cliquer sur le petit icone en bas "export", il creé des fichiers sur le bureau. Mettre les fichiers : .AML dans EFI/OC/ACPI, puis ouvrir le fichier config.plist avec OPENCORE CONFIGURATOR ,ajouter les fichier avec l'extension .AML dans ACPI d'opencore configurator , ne pas oublier d'enregistrer et redemarrer. BON COURAGE


----------



## polyzargone (29 Août 2021)

j-b.leheup a dit:


> Kext habituels : AHCI_Intel_Generic_SATA, AppleALC, AppleIGB, AtgerosE2200Ethernet, IntelMausi, Lilu, RealtekRTL8111, USBInjectAll (avec patch SSDT pour 12 ports uniquement), VirtualSMC et Whatevergreen.



Justement, trop de kexts inutiles pour ta config.

Tu devrais garder uniquement ceux-ci :

• AppleALC.kext
• AppleIGB.kext ou IntelMausi.kext (j'ai un doute mais je pense que IntelMausi.kext n'est pas le bon)
• Lilu.kext
• VirtualSMC.kext (et ses plug-ins associés SMCSuperIO.kext et SMCProcessor.kext)
• Whatevergreen

Quant à USBInjectAll.kext, il faut vérifier que la SSDT (pourquoi 12 ports seulement ? La limite est de 15) est correctement configurée et adaptée à ta configuration (carte-mère mais aussi boîtier + carte WIFI/BT).

Et si tu passes par Hackintool, les fichiers .aml sont à mettre dans CLOVER/ACPI/patched (pas besoin de les déclarer dans le config.plist).



edenpulse a dit:


> Pour commencer, utiliser Clover sur un hackintosh récent est plutôt une mauvaise idée en soit.



LOL


----------

